# WTF update



## Deadhead (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been experimenting with the process I use for applying WTF.
This is how I was doing it:
 
Using a makeup sponge I apply 10 coats of WTF @ 650 rpms, waited 1 min between coats to dry. I use the stop watch on my phone to time and keep track of coats. I set that blank aside and do the other one. Then go back to the first one and lightly dry sand with 1200 grit paper, then 10 more coats; be careful not put too much on so that it doesn’t get ripples.

I let them sit for 3 or 4 days; I have a piece of plywood w/ finishing nails in it so they stand on end. Next I wet sand w/ Micro Mesh about 2 seconds for each MM step; be careful, anymore and you may sand through them which I have done. I then apply plastic polish, then buff w/ the two wheel system Barry Gross sells.

I apply it the same, but now I just sand with 1200 grit, then buff with tripoli, white diamond, then the Barry Gross two wheel.
 
The first photo is the old way I did; the next two are the new way. 
 
Note: With these two pens, I also put two coats of General Finishes sanding sealer and sanded with 1200 grit in between coats.










http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/18564/1_IMG_0367.JPG


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Why the 3-4 day wait?


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 22, 2013)

Please excuse my not knowing the acronym. What is WTF.

Thank You

Andy


----------



## Dustygoose (Oct 22, 2013)

Woodturners Finish.  The wait, I'm guessing, is to let it fully cure. I just ordered some and plan on trying it soon


----------



## Robert Taylor (Oct 22, 2013)

WTF... Wood Turners Finish


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 22, 2013)

Not to be mistaken for "With The Family" and... yeah, nevermind.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 22, 2013)

I use it a good bit.  It also comes in quart sizes ( General Finishes Wood Turners Finish, Quart - Amazon.com ) and works well with a Mixing Mate ( Mixing Mate 10-091 Quart Size Paint Can Lid - Amazon.com )  a little cheaper *IF* you're going to use lots of it. You'll still want a small squeeze bottle though.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 22, 2013)

The 3-4 day wait is for curing;" WTF is a non-toxic water/oil urethane hybrid" (this is copied from their website, link below). I think i'm going to eliminate the 1200 grit sanding before the buffing. I have two cigar kits one is curly maple, the other is padauk, On all blanks, one side had a nice glass look it it, the other side; a dull sheen to it. Prior to me sanding and buffing all the pieces where glossy. Tonight I'm going to apply 10 coats on all pieces and just buff out in 4 days to see what happens. 

I will update in 4 days; if anyone else has any thoughts/suggestions, please comment.
Ben
Wood turners finish is a water & oil hybrid finish for wood turnings. | General Finishes


----------



## Dick Mahany (Oct 22, 2013)

Dustygoose said:


> Woodturners Finish.  The wait, I'm guessing, is to let it fully cure. I just ordered some and plan on trying it soon



I have all but switched to General Finishes WTF and love this stuff. Tough, durable and polishes incredibly well, no odor, fast dry.

I typically use 10 - 15 light coats and hit each one with a Ryobi heat gun set to 500 F for about 20 seconds at about 8" away at 650 rpm.  Sand every 3rd coat back with 600 wet.

I installed a two lamp CFL set up directly above the spinning blank and have noticed an interesting phenomenon.  The wet WTF dies back in gloss with heat for the first few coats, then glosses up again right before my eyes.  As more coats are added the die back after application becomes less noticeable.  I see no changes after several days, and now many months, so I'll keep doing this.  The ridges formed from applying with a t-shirt also seem to flow and blend more by doing this.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Oct 22, 2013)

Chevota Guy said:


> Dustygoose said:
> 
> 
> > Woodturners Finish.  The wait, I'm guessing, is to let it fully cure. I just ordered some and plan on trying it soon
> ...


Little confused. Are you saying the use of the heat gun increases the gloss.

Not sure I understand the use of the heat gun. Is it to keep the finish from being wavy or rippled?

I've been using WTF for some time now and as much as I like it the only way I could get a straight finish was to build it up with 15+ layers and smooth it out with a green micromesh pad.

I can get a great buff out of it initially but it doesn't seem to hold that polish very well for me.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Oct 23, 2013)

CoastalRyan;1587377 
Not sure I understand the use of the heat gun. Is it to keep the finish from being wavy or rippled?
 
I've been using WTF for some time now and as much as I like it the only way I could get a straight finish was to build it up with 15+ layers and smooth it out with a green micromesh pad.
 
I can get a great buff out of it initially but it doesn't seem to hold that polish very well for me.[/quote said:
			
		

> The heat gun merely helps speed the drying process.  It also helps smooth the spirals out a little, but I still cut back and wetsand every 3rd coat.  What I noticed is that the heat gun actually causes the gloss to die back somewhat as the WTF cures on the initial coats, but this effect seems to diminish as more coats are built up.  I use the die back to tell me when the coat has dried.


----------



## cschimmel (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips,   I have been working it as well and have not got a consistent finish I 'm happy with.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 23, 2013)

It's a water based polyurethane. The heat gun helps kick start the evaporation.


----------



## raar25 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been using it like a friction polish on my bowls and it dries almost instantly.  The key I have found as will all finishes is to put light coats on.  I do wipe the last coat on with the lathe off and let it air dry and get a much higher gloss.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 23, 2013)

*I use GF WTF and mostly like the finish I get.*

I do put it on thin....  (and with a CLOTH rag,  I know, I know, but it works better for me.  I am very careful.)

I do find that some woods Camphor and Splated maple for get a better finish with Behlen's WTF (cut 50/50).   I also have had good results with   Doctor's Walnut Oil Finish.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 24, 2013)

I tried using it like a friction polish but wasn't pleased with the build up. Thin coats and waiting worked better for me. A small fan blowing across the blank as it spins helps decrease the wait like heatgun did for them - my shop has been pretty hot up until lately - though not 500.  I have one but not sure the circuit out there could handle both the lathe and the heatgun at the same time.


----------



## orlandopens (Oct 24, 2013)

I use a medium CA to fill small gaps and voids.  Can you use the WTF over  CA?


----------



## raar25 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have had better results with bowls than small projects with WTF.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 24, 2013)

orlandopens said:


> I use a medium CA to fill small gaps and voids. Can you use the WTF over CA?


 

 I have done it on a couple of pens that I thought might come apart as I was turning them (posted below); one of the things I like about WTF is it is thin enough to run into the voids on not fill them. the pens below are like that. That's just my opinion though.
Ben


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally got a chance to buff the blanks from my earlier post. The curly maple came out real nice; the padauk, not so good. I might go back to my original method minus the wet sanding. 
 
The quest continues.


----------

